
Fuzzing the OpenBSD Kernel [pdf] - tosh
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/fuzz-slides.pdf
======
merlincorey
This seems to be slides from a recent OpenBSD meetup where they were
discussing the implementation of syzkaller[1], an open source tool from Google
written in Go, to fuzz C kernels.

Then it lists 9 issues found in the OpenBSD kernel, including two[2][3] issues
with kqueue.

Pretty cool stuff!

[1] [https://github.com/google/syzkaller](https://github.com/google/syzkaller)

[2] [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=153364550327224&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=153364550327224&w=2)

[3] [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=152930020005260&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
cvs&m=152930020005260&w=2)

------
2trill2spill
How long was syzkaller ran and on what kind of hardware to find the 9 bugs?

------
0xFFC
Is there any video of this meeting? That would be great.

~~~
CogitoCogito
I was at the meetup here in Stockholm this past Wednesday where Anton
presented these slides and there was no video made. I'm not sure if he's
presented the same slides elsewhere though so you might still have some luck.

It was a nice talk by the way.

